# Dumping the clutch, BAD????



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

before i even start i wanna tell u I DID SEARCH THE FORUM! 


Is it alright to dump the clutch from a standstill to get the tires to spin a little??? or is it murdering the tranny?? i only do it every once in awhile for fun and i dont do it for long i let it spin for like a second or too then shift to 2nd so it can grip the road!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its more bad on the clutch than on the tranny.
With the oem clutch, they are very soft. If you plan on doing this often, I would start looking for an after market clutch.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

aight thanx, i heard the ACT CLUTCH KIT is a pretty good deal it cost $235, and it feels close to the stock! if i get this kit do i need to get a new flywheel also???


thanx alot

and also if u know any other good clutches list em


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive got the act clutch. pedal is a lil harder than stock. ive launced mine at the drag strip tons of times, numerous burnouts, spins when its raining, etc. so i havent been easy on my clutch by any means and its held up great. you dont have to get a new flywheel but get it resurfaced which isnt expensive at all. if your clutch is like mine was, after you first install it all u can do is spin the tires to get the car going. it engaged right off the floor...but my pedal came back to me once it was broken in.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

All i have to say is that you might not want to do that. After a while you will crack your tranny open. Because of all the harse engages and wheel hop involved.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

alright cool, how much did it cost to install ur clutch? or how much should i look forward to it being?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I got the ACT stage one clutch about 10K miles or so ago and ive been dumpin the clutch a few times. I did not swap the flywheel although i wanted to for a lighter fly wheel. Oh well. I just resurfaced the stock one. Get some polyurethane motor mounts to eliminate some of the wheel hop.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

dumping clutch is never good no matter what clutch you have (aftermarkey, stage 18 or stock) but if your gonna do it [which we all are] then get a good aftermarket. I've dumped it on stock and have been fine...


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

Yea i'v also dumped mine a few times and it's still fine...i guess i should stop before i blow it


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, wheel hop can be prevented by deflating your tires...... 

My front tires are at 30psi and backs are at 34psi. I can spin all day long and they won't hop. If your wheels ARE hopping, then you seriously need to deflate the front ones because that is so bad for your car. It's jerking everything around and can cause some serious damage. Lowering the psi helps prevent as much shaking and such to the rest of the drive train componets and such.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dump your clutch is not good for the clutch, the tranny, the axle, the engine, and your gas milage. But then again, you see people do burn outs all the time, on Supra's, Camero's, Turbo cars, etc. 
So, do it once a while just to let off your steam can't hurt it. But just don't over do it.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

ya i only do it every once in awhile...i dont kill it though like i said it's a little 2 second burn out


----------

